# Help with King's College Cambridge recordings of the Messiah from the 1990s



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Could someone help me with 1990's recordings of the Messiah by the Choir of King's College, Cambridge and the Brandenburg Consort? I'd like to know how mnay different versions exist.

There is a DVD of a live performance in Pieterskerk, Leiden. On the back of the DVD it says recorded live in 1994. I presume this is the version on YouTube: 













This Brilliant CD is apparently the audio taken directly from this 1994 performance in Pieterskerk. It says recorded live in 1994 at Pieterskerk.









I have just purchased this following CD which supposedly is identical to the Brilliant CD above. It says recorded live 1994 at Pieterskerk. To me it sounds identical to the version on YouTube. However it has a picture on the back which appears to show the choir with some members of the Brandenburg Consort. This is not taken from the above DVD, as some of the individuals are different (e.g. 2 blond oboists) and the choir are standing in three rows instead of two. The candles are also in a different position in the background. This photo was therefore presumably taken of the Choir and Orchestra on a different occasion and perhaps in a different place, implying that there is more than one performance that was recorded and/or filmed:









We then have this CD + DVD combo "recorded in Pieterskerk in 1993". Perhaps the photo from my recording above was taken from this performance?









Finally according to a reviewer on Amazon the following was recorded in 1994 at King's College Chapel









So it seems we have several different recordings of King's and the Brandenburg Consort from the 1990s:

DVD of 1994 live performance at Pieterskerk (on YouTube)
CD with 1994 live audio taken from above DVD

DVD of 1993 live performance at Pieterskerk (not on YouTube)
CD of 1993 recording at Pieterskirk (separate from DVD audio, i.e. not live?)

CD of 1994 recording at King's College Chapel?

Can anyone shed any light on the above?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Can anyone shed any light on the above?


I know people talked about the same story in this thread, hopes it helps.

Handel Messiah


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

steph01 said:


> Could someone help me with 1990's recordings of the Messiah by the Choir of King's College, Cambridge and the Brandenburg Consort? I'd like to know how mnay different versions exist.
> 
> There is a DVD of a live performance in Pieterskerk, Leiden. On the back of the DVD it says recorded live in 1994. I presume this is the version on YouTube:
> 
> ...


I have the Argo recording wich is in my opinion the most favorable,the EMI is good but the recording is not ideal.
In fact you have to hear the Argo recording a few times to appreciate it as it deserves.
It is a very clear and crisp recording ,it certainly is not grand and theatrical,I like it .

http://messiah-guide.com/cleobury.html


----------



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Traverso said:


> I have the Argo recording wich is in my opinion the most favorable,the EMI is good but the recording is not ideal.
> In fact you have to hear the Argo recording a few times to appreciate it as it deserves.
> It is a very clear and crisp recording ,it certainly is not grand and theatrical,I like it .
> 
> http://messiah-guide.com/cleobury.html


Does it say where and when it was recorded? I can't find anything but the front cover online. I am guessing it is not a live version in front of an audience?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

steph01 said:


> Does it say where and when it was recorded? I can't find anything but the front cover online. I am guessing it is not a live version in front of an audience?


It is a studio recording made in 1992 & 1993 at Kings College Cambridge

The live recording might have more atmosphere,the Argo is somewhat cool.
There is an older recording with Willcocks ,it is rather slow but it has glorious singing


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

At the bottom you find a short review of the Argo recording.

http://messiah-guide.com/cleobury.html


----------



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Traverso said:


> It is a studio recording made in 1992 & 1993 at Kings College Cambridge


Thanks, that clears that up at least. I will put the Argo on my to-get list.

Now I am more intrigued by the 1993 recording above with the blue cover.

I suppose the picture on the back of my 1994 live CD wasn't taken during the King's sessions as they wouldn't have lighted candles if no audience present (nor be wearing surplices I'd have thought). I presume it must be from 1993 at Pieterskerk then, which leads me to suspect the 1993 recording is in fact live in front of an audience, despite not mentioning this on the CD.

This was all sparked by some annoying page rustling on the right channel during _And he shall purify_


----------

